
Ttyd 1.2.0: Share your terminal over the web - tsl0922
https://github.com/tsl0922/ttyd
======
gigatexal
Is this how people do those "watch-me-code" things? Also seems like it might
pose security issues though maybe not given the sandbox nature of browsers
(then again, webaockets...).

------
simosx
A terminal emulator running inside your Web browser, which you can share as
read-only (other can only view) or read-write (others can type things as
well).

Very cool!

